

Notes from Startup Bootcamp - tdedecko
http://blog.marcua.net/post/211390022/startup-bootcamp-at-mit

======
marram
Hey! Thanks for posting your notes. You pretty much captures all the important
ideas.

~~~
marcua
Glad to help:)

